# Swollen Armpits/ Lymph Nodes?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I can recatch Mono in a heartbeat..also I'm a carrier so that doesn't help lol.

My right armpit is swollen, and it's been bothering me. I tried shaving/not shaving, not using deoderant..nothing seems to help. I don't have any lumps.

My sis bought me some lavender oil and I remember lavender is antibiotic properties..so I rubbed some of that on my armpits. It has relieved the pain alot so I'm going to stick with that.

What do you think this could mean maybe? I"m getting an infected wisdom tooth out this Thursday so I probably do have a high rate of infection.

Thanks for any help!

Kat


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Kat,
I do not want to worry you, but I would definitely get it checked out by doctor. Something may be obstructing the Flow of your Lymph Nodes. It could be serious or not so serious. At least you will feel more relieved once you know what is causing it.  Take care, Patsy


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

IF your infected tooth is on the same side as the swollen arm pit the tooth infection MAY have dropped down there and/or formed an abscess, especially since you can't feel a lump which would form IF it was a swollen lymph gland - they are very distinctive. Aren't you on any antibiotics for that tooth?


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi again Kat,
I was on a Health page and saw something on swollen lymph nodes. The cause they were addressing is Mono..so that causes swollen arm pits, neck, etc. Just another thought for you,,,,Patsy


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Just a thought, swollen lymph nodes in absence of any known cause (active infection in a nearby area) should always be checked by a physician. Better to be safe than sorry for having put off a potential serious health problem that could cost more in the long run than a doctor's visit and a few tests.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies! 

The lavender oil really helped, my armpit didn't hurt and the skin looked much better. 

I'm on antibiotics now since I've had my operation and it's bringing out an infection. The swoen armpit was on the same side as my messed up wisdom teeth so it probably did set an infection. 

I'm feeling much better though, thanks again!

Kat


----------

